# Governor says he "screwed up"



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Patrick says 'we really screwed up' by trading Ford for Cadillac*

By Steve LeBlanc, Associated Press Writer | February 21, 2007
BOSTON --Gov. Deval Patrick said Wednesday that "we really screwed up" by upgrading his state car to a Cadillac, but added the apology was in part driven by a desire to refocus attention on his political agenda, including his upcoming state budget.
"I think it's very important to me that you in the media help me get the message out about what it is we are concentrating on," the new governor told reporters after a Statehouse ceremony. "That is what the public needs to know about and what it is we are working on, and *unless I get this off your screen, then I don't think we're going to be able to get that done*."
Patrick announced Tuesday he would personally repay the state for more than $27,000 he spent redecorating the Gov.'s office, as well as a more than $500 increase in the monthly lease cost of his state vehicle after he upgraded to a Cadillac DeVille from the Ford Crown Victoria used by former Gov. Mitt Romney.
Patrick said at a time when he projects a $1 billion state budget deficit and is asking all department heads to trim their spending by 5 percent to 10 percent, "I realize I cannot in good conscience ask the agencies to make those choices without being willing to make them myself."
After defiantly defending the spending during a news conference last Friday, on Wednesday Patrick agreed with a questioner who asked if he had "screwed up." The governor replied, "Oh yeah, we really screwed up."
Nonetheless, he defended his spending, which included $12,300 for drapes to replace some removed by Romney; $4,500 for two couches; $3,900 for two wing chairs and; $4,000 for a new desk and two new sideboards.
Patrick aides had previously said the drapes cost $10,000.
"I think the governor's office should look nice," Patrick said. "I receive heads of companies, heads of labor. I receive community groups, members of the Legislature, members of the diplomatic corps. I think the Gov.'s Office should look nice and I'm prepared to be a B.Y.O. governor -- `bring your own' furniture."


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought it might take the whole four years to realize it, but by the end of the year the majority of Massachusetts voters will be saying: "we screwed up."


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Did he just blame the media for the problem?

So in other words:

"If you media hadn't shown this, nobody would have found out and it wouldn't be an issue"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just to let you know...those guys read that here and used it...
Gil can confirm that there are plenty of lurkers from his office here.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164839&postcount=24


----------



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

"He initially said that Ford Crown Victoria sedans were no longer available, but his aides later corrected that answer, explaining that the new Crown Victoria models did not meet State Police security standards."

i wonder what security standards the Cadillac DTS has that the Crown Vic
dosen't have----maybe the in dash ice machine and heated leather seats.

blueleader over and out


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Just to let you know...those guys read that here and used it...
> Gil can confirm that there are plenty of lurkers from his office here.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164839&postcount=24


He has to learn somewhere it might as well be here.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon SOT won't be getting invited to dinner when Deval is out at his dacha for the weekend!

Free clue (tm) for Deval: Dukaka's bride had an administrative assistant...to make "packie runs". What's your bride's AA going to be doing? Planning trips to Talbot's and Nieman Marcus? Guided tours of "The Mall at Chestnut Hill" (she can stop at "China Sails" on the way home and pick-up some take out for you...have her tell Uncle Charlie that DCS sent her...50% off, baby.)?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey dcs is the China sails still there ??? 
If its the one on RT9 it was one of my hang outs 
about 40 years ago.


----------

